# need help please..



## masie123

hi all i would appreciate any help i have a hobby750 and when we bought it 3yrs ago the last owner had solar panels fitted and not filled a small screw hole in and it has over time made 4 panels on ceiling sag..
we only found this was what the problem was when we had our sky updated and the sky dish was being taken off and was told about the small hole..my husband had been up a few times to see if there was any leaks but must have missed this one..
anyway the problem now is trying to get the cream leatherette i have tried every were even hobby who say they dont do this particular pattern anymore..
have looked on eBay..upholstery menders..every were i can think of so we are stuck..so just wondered if any of you nice folk have any ideas i can try.. thanks so much in advance..


----------



## bognormike

moved to Hobby forum.....


----------



## shingi

Hi Masie,
My first reaction to your post was what a horrible thing to have happened, and something which no doubt makes you feel quite sick when you go into your MH and see it. What year is your 750 & if it's the same as ours the interior roof panels are about 6" wide covered in what seems to be a creamy coloured vinyl material. To find this exact material which obviously has to match, I would guess would be an almost impossible task.
Is the vinyl itself actually punctured,stretched or damaged or is it the moulded padding underneath which has absorbed the water from the outside of your roof and caused it to become distorted & saggy?
When you've had a moment to answer my couple of queries, then I'll come back to you with what I would do.


----------



## masie123

*thank you*

hi shingi..thank you for answering my question the panels have been taken down because we was afraid the damp may have spread further and they was really sagging and yes same as yours about 6" creamy..
your right it does make me feel sick when we feel helpless and tried every thing we just dont know were to look next to try and get something to match..
we have had a couple of people suggest changing the 4 panels to a darker color for a contrast but we dont think it will look good..
we was trying to save the material what was taken down but it was no good and the wood part just sort of crumbled..
i would appreciate any suggestions really because we have ran out of ideas...
i have been having problems with my wifi connection this is why i haven't been on hopefully will be sorted tomorrow..thank you again in advance..Maisie


----------



## masie123

hi shingi forgot to mention van is 2001..


----------



## shingi

OK, got that. I meant to ask you what model 750 it was, as we have an ELC which has the twin beds and the bathroom full width right across the rear. If that's what you have then I would remove four good panels from the bathroom to match your living area, and then get a close a match as you can vinyl to put back in the bathroom, which for most people it wouldn't be noticed.

The damaged vinyl is completely ruined, is that correct?

Another idea depending on the area & extent of the damaged panels and where exactly it has occurred, might be to fit a roof vent or additional rooflight centrally, and then use the salvaged panels cut to size to fit each side of it.

As a matter of interest, underneath the vinyl I presume there's some foam packing, and then what? From your description it sounds like sections of preformed chipboard, fixed to the ceiling by some form of securing clips? Another question which comes to mind is how good are either of you at DIY, as that's going to make a huge difference in any final repair cost ?


----------



## kenny

*roof*

hi have you tried dave at goeuropean phone number01527850585 or barry at regal furnishing 01159329988 had a small problem with my roof found the glue that sticks the vinyl to the roof melted with the heat, has there is no padding in-between the wood and vinyl kenny


----------



## masie123

hi shingi this model is the one with double bed back left and shower toilet right so there is nowhere to take from..
the wood part on panel is marine ply which more or less turned to dust when these panels was taken down there was nothing really to salvage..
what makes this worse is the units will have to be removed both sides were the damage is to fit repair..
my son is very handy hes an electrician but he can really put his hand to anything..doesn't take after hes dad lol.. he fitted his own van out and people thought he had bought it like that very professional job but he is always away with work commitments but said he would make this a priority as soon as i get vinyl..
either that or pay the £450 estimate we got from a caravan place in hull and this price didn't include the vinyl i would still have to find this myself....and Kenny thanks for your input just rang go European and was told noway would i get this exact vinyl suppose he should know as he works with hobby..
but when i told him few weeks ago i had been in touch with hobby direct and they ask me for the chassis number and said they would get a price for panels if they had the they would let me know one way or other..

after me ringing time and time again to no avail i gave up this person never got back to us..he said he would put an ASK in to these people and if i ring him on weds he should have an answer by then fingers crossed..
and Kenny also rang the number for Barry no answer there but will ring him Monday..well sorry for going on and on lol you guys but thanks soo much for your help..masie
any more forthcoming would be appreciated


----------



## shingi

Try Google on "vinyl/faux leather" and there are a few companies there, one in particular selling vinyl by the metre, and a colour that seems pretty close to the 750 roof lining. Worth a try.


----------

